# Replica 16th century matchlock pistol



## rob.mat (Dec 24, 2020)

Here is one of my past projects. I downloaded pictures of this pistol from an auction site, together with the length of the barrel. I was able to paste the pictures into AutoCAD and create a 3d model that was as faithful to the original as possible. I based the replica on the Cad drawings and my knowledge of Japanese matchlock technology that by and large avoids screw threads - everything apart from the breech plug was held together with pins. Here are some pictures
Rob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 24, 2020)

very cool!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 24, 2020)

Damn!!!  Excellent!!  I wish I could do that.  Does it shoot?


----------



## rob.mat (Dec 24, 2020)

This one doesn't, but I made 2 that do (they were registered as UK firearms). I used them to compete in muzzle loading competitions


----------



## vin (Dec 24, 2020)

Is that a "safety" to swing out to open the "pan"


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 24, 2020)

Odd differences, gun laws.  My friends older brother (Canadian) was a gun fanatic.  Harsh, extreme rules in Canada and virtually zero rules here in the south.  He had a dual citizenship and hated the differences.


----------



## rob.mat (Dec 25, 2020)

vin said:


> Is that a "safety" to swing out to open the "pan"


Yes. You load powder patch and ball, then open cover and prime pan. Close cover, attach burning match cord - and hope it doesn't go off till you aim and actually pull the trigger!
Rob


----------



## Diecutter (Dec 25, 2020)

The Cap and Ball U-tube site has an excellent recent video showing the entire U.K. registration and proofing procedure for all firearms. Talk about strict!


----------

